# When will she give birth?



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hay guys!

My dalmatian molly is pregnant, and has been since I got her. I don't know how long she has been pregnant for because I only got her a few weeks ago. She is really big and I think a see some white tissue appearing right in front of her anal fin. I left her in the community tank but used a separator so she is alone. She was hiding behind the filter and breeding net and got really weary. I read that means she's close, is that true? Anyways, how long do you think it will be? I had to take my betta out of the tank and put him into a large bowl so she could give birth safely. I don't want to stress either fish out. Thanks for the help!

Peace~ :fish: :fish: :fish:
Alissa


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's kinda hard to tell without a picture but yes, if she's hiding and seems inactive, then she is probably within days of giving birth


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> It's kinda hard to tell without a picture but yes, if she's hiding and seems inactive, then she is probably within days of giving birth


I second this. My female balloon molly has been missing for days, and today I just saw her again along with 9 fry. never seen live-bearer behavior like this but whatever.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i had mine for about a week and a half to 2 weeks before mine had babies and also breeders nets stress some of them out i know my mollies dont like being in them too much


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I've had my dalmation mollies for almost a year and have only had one baby. He died a 2 months old though. What is the secret to getting these guys to breed.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i got both mine while they were pregnant but i hear its easy to do just get one or two males then like 4-6 females


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

@Fawnleaf: I agree, it looks like she's about to blow. Also the gravidy spot (the black spot near the anal fin) gets about half again larger (from what I've seen in all the mollies I've bred) 2-4 days before birth. Don't worry about her, she'll take care of herself when it's time; and you have her separated which is about all you can do for now as her human. Be sure she is getting some extra greens (either veggies blanched, veggie or algae flakes) and bloodworms, and for at a week or so after birthing. It really helps mommy not die after or during birth. Learned this the hard way :/ 

@Thatdude: I've had too much success with breeding with even just a breeding pair. But if your female's not sterile (which it seems she isn't), having 2-3 males to inseminate will do the trick. Mollies are ridiculously easy to breed, actually harder to get NOT to breed, when you get the right "chemistry" going If you really want babies, the earlier suggested amount will probably guarantee you an army! I just found out my last fry more than sexually mature & I'm pretty sure 4, if not 7 of them are pregnant, eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww incest! They're dalmation lyretail mollies if you want some let me know. They're super fertile & pretty slutty


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got sailfin mollies. I love the way they raise their fins when they do their mating dance. My lfs said they are a little hard to get.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to breed those! I love the look of sailfins, didn't have a problem, sorry they seem to be a bit prude :/ Maybe put on some Barry White albums? Candles? Good luck!


----------

